# Roundel Magazine



## Ex-SHAD (21 Jan 2011)

Does anyone know, if a full collection of the former RCAF publican “Roundel” is posted online either through DND or a private collector?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jan 2011)

Theres a member here, Gord Jenkins, who had a full collection of Roundel for sale.


----------

